# Panel Schedule Template



## 480sparky

Here's mine.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

I like these Ken. Where are the one's with your logo on them.


----------



## ampman

i use a lable maker with black writing on white tape


----------



## 480sparky

TheBrushMan007 said:


> I like these Ken. Where are the one's with your logo on them.


Like these?











They're custom-made for the job.

Why would you want my logo on them?


----------



## manchestersparky

www.dcengineers.com/downloads.html

Has panel schedules in PDF and Excel


----------



## ampman

480sparky said:


> Like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're custom-made for the job.
> 
> Why would you want my logo on them?


 i don't see your SABC listed for the kitchen


----------



## kbsparky

ampman said:


> i don't see your SABC listed for the kitchen


 From that list, I believe that there are more panels located elsewhere in that particular dwelling. The SABCs would be fed from one of those.... :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky

ampman said:


> i don't see your SABC listed for the kitchen


That was only half of the panels in the house.


----------



## rdr

480sparky said:


> Here's mine.


On the 480/277 ones B and C phase look an awful lot like the same colour :laughing:


----------



## TheBrushMan007

480sparky said:


> Like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're custom-made for the job.
> 
> Why would you want my logo on them?


Because I want to be just like you. Nah I just remembered liking your set up but couldn't remember where you attached your logo


----------



## ampman

480sparky said:


> That was only half of the panels in the house.


 i knew there was a logical answer


----------



## JayH

rdr said:


> On the 480/277 ones B and C phase look an awful lot like the same colour :laughing:


And orange is _supposed_ to be identifying a stinger leg_._


----------



## JohnJ0906

JayH said:


> And orange is _supposed_ to be identifying a stinger leg_._


In some areas (like around here), orange is commonly used for B phase on a 480/277 system.


----------



## 480sparky

rdr said:


> On the 480/277 ones B and C phase look an awful lot like the same colour :laughing:


I can easily see the difference between orange and yellow.

Either you're color blind, or your monitor is screwed up.


----------



## JayH

JohnJ0906 said:


> In some areas (like around here), orange is commonly used for B phase on a 480/277 system.


It's exactly the same here and many of the spec books I review still list orange as an identifying color for 480V systems.


----------



## rdr

480sparky said:


> I can easily see the difference between orange and yellow.
> 
> Either you're color blind, or your monitor is screwed up.


Monitor's just fine, and brand new about 2 months ago. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150

rdr said:


> Monitor's just fine, and brand new about 2 months ago. :thumbsup:


Time to get a refund on that monitor then. Theres nothing wrong with that template.

~Matt


----------



## e57

manchestersparky said:


> www.dcengineers.com/downloads.html
> 
> Has panel schedules in PDF and Excel


I use the Excel one as well - with a few modifications. It can also be used as a quick calc, imports info from other sheets and simplfies changes... Has some quirks but good....



JayH said:


> And orange is _supposed_ to be identifying a stinger leg_._


Depends on where you are.... :thumbsup: It's purple here - for some reason???? 



> 120/240 volt 3-phase delta circuits -
> "A" phase black,
> "B" (high leg) phase purple,
> "C" phase red​


Visual indication that you're from out of town... Doesn't get confused with red like orange sometimes can - but often gets confused for blue.


----------



## Grimlock

Excel often screws up the color pallet in spreadsheets built in a different version than opened in. It's Microsoft, need I say more...

(My computer :nerd: post of the day.)

BTW just to warn everyone; if you open the spreadsheet it runs the macros that 480 embedded in the spreadsheet. Luckily I had macros set to off and wasn't affected. I examined the code and upon triggering it causes all of your most loyal customers to convert to Code Electric evangelist zealots....


----------



## rdr

TOOL_5150 said:


> Time to get a refund on that monitor then. Theres nothing wrong with that template.
> 
> ~Matt



:laughing: Funny. They both look yellow as these smilies to me. Nowhere else has orange looked like yellow, and I'm positive I'm not colourblind.


----------



## 480sparky

Grimlock said:


> ..........BTW just to warn everyone; if you open the spreadsheet it runs the macros that 480 embedded in the spreadsheet. Luckily I had macros set to off and wasn't affected. I examined the code and upon triggering it causes all of your most loyal customers to convert to Code Electric evangelist zealots....


That's funny, because I didn't put any macros in it.......


----------



## 480sparky

rdr said:


> :laughing: Funny. They both look yellow as these smilies to me. Nowhere else has orange looked like yellow, and I'm positive I'm not colourblind.


 
Well, the RGB numbers for the Orange is 255, 102, 0. The yellow is 255, 255, 0.

I could understand your thinking they're the same if the green channel was somewhat close, but 102 to 255 is quite a stretch.


----------



## Grimlock

rdr said:


> :laughing: Funny. They both look yellow as these smilies to me. Nowhere else has orange looked like yellow, and I'm positive I'm not colourblind.


Blame it on Bill Gates... If you have Excel version 1985 that will happen.


----------



## rdr

Grimlock said:


> Blame it on Bill Gates... If you have Excel version 1985 that will happen.


Wow. That comes with Vista? :whistling2:


----------



## pudge565

That would be illegal under the 2008 NEC. It has a new sentence in 408.4 which reads, "No circuit shall be described in a manner that depends on transient conditions of occupancy."

Office and excercise room would be in violation.


----------



## 480sparky

pudge565 said:


> View attachment 2257
> 
> 
> That would be illegal under the 2008 NEC. It has a new sentence in 408.4 which reads, "No circuit shall be described in a manner that depends on transient conditions of occupancy."
> 
> Office and excercise room would be in violation.


 
So would a bedroom. You can always make a bedroom into an office. Or a play room. Or a nursury. Or a storage room.

But, the office has a desk and bookcases built in, and does not have a closet (otherwise, it would be considered a bedroom)

The exercise room is designed as just that. Flourescent lights, two ceiling fans, dedicated circuits for the equipment, and a tile floor.


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> Or a nursury.


_Nursery._


----------



## 480sparky

Peter D said:


> _Nursery._


 
Or a nursery.


Oh, and the exercise room does not have a second means of egress, so it can't become a bedroom.


----------



## manchestersparky

Perfectly legal as written.
Had they been listed as Jills bedroom and Janes excercise room, then we would have an issue


----------



## Magnettica

Bump. Thanks 480.

I was doing a search this afternoon for something like this - thought about contacting you - but then did a search first and came across this old thread. 

Btw, this file opened up just fine in Apple Numbers.


----------



## macmikeman

Just label each circuit " **** Watching Room". That ought to about cover it all......


----------



## dts

ampman said:


> i don't see your SABC listed for the kitchen


 is this a template you download and fill in the blanks and hit print or is it a custome one that is programed onto the computer


----------

